# VanRoyce Wiring Diagram Reqd



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Heck of a long shot this, but has anyone any idea where I might get a copy of the wiring diagram for a 1994 VanRoyce Landseer 400 caravan?

I am trying to help out my bro-in-law, (a tugger who has yet to come over), and have already Googled wiring diagrams and also contacted the owners club, with as yet no luck.

Regards,

Moley


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*vanroyce wiring diagram*

Hi Moley

Dont know if this will work, I have just joined the forum to reply to you re the wiring diagram.

We have Vanroyce 470 EK 1998. This model has the electronic control panel from Plug In Systems so dont know if the wiring will be the same. What exactly is it that you need to know.

The other option of course is Autotrail as this should be one of the models that they built I guess.

Fingers crossed

Martin


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Vanroyce

Martin, thank you very much for taking the trouble to join MHF just so you could reply to my post.

I've spoken to bro-in-law who now says he's sure water has got in the caravan wall around the awning light area. The original problem being that when the awning light was switched on from the rocker switch on the control panel, a massive drain was placed on the leisure battery causing serious volts drop. This happened even if the awning bulb was removed.

The cable leaving the rocker switch and the cable at the light are different colours, although they are only about a yard apart. 
We presume that somewhere in that short distance, (please excuse the pun), there must be a joint of some sort which has got wet?

We were hoping a wiring diagram might have shown what was in the wall, and where?

At the moment, bro-in-law is wondering if the van is a lost cause so I don't think we will be actively chasing the fault. If needs be, I'll post in Caravan Chat in the future and if you're still monitoring the forum, maybe you could help us then.

Thanks again Martin, it was good of you to reply

Pete


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Pete

We had a problem with ours in that the external water pump would switch itself on sometimes and I eventually decide that it was a intermittent short somewhere on the earth/nuetral side of the pump wiring, eventually fixed it by running a new cable from the panel to the pump.

I think I will stay on the forum and spend my £10.00 as I am sure I will be able to get some help deciding whether to change to a motorhome or stick with the caravan, we keep going to shows and decide there are no caravans to compete with the VanRoyce for quality of build and features so a MH seems the way to go as there are some top quality models I fancy a Niesmann and Bischoff Arto or Flair, the big question I will have to pose to the members is the relative merits of the two models and the comparison between FWD and RWD (I fancy the RWD Flair but dont like the price so much).

Watch this space.

If you want any help I can copy our wiring diagram but I honestly dont think it will help in this case as the models are different and the wiring diagrams are quite basic.

All the best

Might even see you around when we get our MH.


Martin and Jen


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Martin and Jen, and a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

The motto of this site is simply "Connecting Motorhomers..." I think you've started already! :roll: :wink: And what can I say about your quandary...

_*I think I will stay on the forum and spend my £10.00 as I am sure I will be able to get some help deciding whether to change to a motorhome or stick with the caravan, *_

AuntieSandra and I are confirmed Motorhomerholics! We have taken the traditional route to get this far... tents, caravans, motorhomes... and just don't look back. We like the immediacy of the MH, it's always ready, it can be used for days out, picnics even, nights out, weekends, weeks, months....

A motorhome can be used in so many ways that would be difficult with a caravan. Our best friend nextdoor has a beautiful caravan. He and his wife used it at Easter for 6 nights. That's Easter 09 by the way! Since New Year, AuntieSandra and I have been away 124 nights!! Check beneath our avatar. See how we use Our Coral.

This forum has a huge depth of experience and expertise. By spending your £10 to subscribe, you'd be entering a wonderfully caring community, shared by many like-minded folk.

Stay well! :wink:


----------

